# How does one plan a Halloween Party?



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I have wanted to and tried at one point to execute a Halloween Party, but those that showed up really didn't want to be there or to participate.
We don't have any family nearby and few friends.
The best we manage to do is yard haunt (not that it is a bad thing), but I would like to eventually do a Party and a yard haunt.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

we have had a party and yard haunt for the last 6 years. the first year there were about 30 people, last year ther were about 150, as the word gets out you will have more and more people show up. it takes time to build a great party, the one thing that i think makes a great party is booze and lots of it (just kidding) it is people who want to have a good time no matter what. it will grow from there good luck


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

delete


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Last year I pulled off a pretty good Halloween party. Before I decided if we would actually have the party or not I asked everyone I knew if they would be interested in coming. After I got about 10 people to commit, I decided to go ahead with preparations and decided whoever else showed up beyond that was a bonus. I made costumes strongly suggested, but when it came down to it I didn't demand it because I would have preferred that people came.

A big hit was the music, all of which I gathered myself and made Halloween themed. Our play list was about 3-4 hours long. We made some snacks and a bowl of spooky punch, plus some decorations. In the end we had about 20. People were a little more comfortable with not every single thing being Halloween themed. We kept some horror movies running on the TV and played regular party games like cards and apples to apples. Also, if it's an adult party, I gotta say that alcohol helps a lot. After a drink or two, nobody seems to mind how ridiculous they look in costume.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.
It will help should I consider doing a party, at some later date.
And I kind of frown on booze, as I am not real comfortable around it.
As for Costumes, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

We did a big Adult Halloween party for years and although we usually had a good turn out I got tired of worrying about if we would or not, and people have become horrendous about making sure they RSVP. 
So last year we decided to do a sit down dinner party for about 16-18 of our closest friends. It was one of the best party's we have ever had.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

That actually sounds a bit more "up my alley," as my fortes are really more along the lines of Cooking and Baking.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that parties that have some structure to them are the best. At one party we had, we made a tombstone with the events that were to happen that night, like mingle, then playa game to introduce people to each other then judge costumes ,eat and then play a few games. You might be surprised how many people like playing musical chairs with good music and a prize for the winner. Passing the orange (neck to neck) is a blast if your not all related to each other. Iwould rather this kind of party than just all sitting around getting drunk, alltho that is quite funny to watch sometimes!


----------

